
Android in Cloud – An Open Source Android cloud emulator - jonriv
https://medium.com/alter-way-innovation/announcing-aic-2-0-an-open-source-android-cloud-emulator-8571b06c424d
======
johnm1019
I've found for better "real-world" testing, once my app is passing the basic
emulators, the Firebase real-device test cloud is excellent for reliable data
on what will happen on User XYZ's actual device.

[https://firebase.google.com/docs/test-
lab/](https://firebase.google.com/docs/test-lab/)

------
SeanDav
Really excited by this. Bookmarked for a more detailed look later.

Small tip - You might want to review your spell checker settings, which seems
to have passed words like: "developper".

~~~
jonriv
Thank you for the kind words (spell check is ok now :)

------
parag_chandra
This looks interesting. Are there instructions for setting up a local
instance? This link looked promising, but yields a 404:

[https://github.com/AiC-
Project/documentation/blob/master/doc...](https://github.com/AiC-
Project/documentation/blob/master/docs/sub/local-aic)

~~~
jonriv
Sure, you'll find the documentation here : [https://aic-
project.github.io/documentation/sub/local-aic/](https://aic-
project.github.io/documentation/sub/local-aic/)

May I ask where you got the broken link from ?

~~~
parag_chandra
Follow the "documentation" link at the bottom of this page:

[https://github.com/AiC-
Project/documentation/blob/master/doc...](https://github.com/AiC-
Project/documentation/blob/master/docs/index.md)

~~~
jonriv
This kinda is the unbuilt documentation, so kinda normal relative links get
broken... Please see the documentation here : [https://aic-
project.github.io/documentation/](https://aic-
project.github.io/documentation/)

------
deepnet
To register it seems one must be a member of an organisation like a
University.

~~~
jonriv
You can go for "AW - Alter Way" organization and I will let you through

~~~
dylz
I submitted one with AW - with email ending in .wa.us.

Thanks!

------
visarga
Is it possible / a good idea to emulate Android on Ubuntu?

~~~
praneshp
Possible sure, it was possible in 2013 itself. I've run android both on Ubuntu
in AWS and locally inside Virtualbox (or maybe VMWare). And Eclipse (then) and
Android Studio come with a variety of emulators. In all cases, you better have
a somewhat beefy dev machine. Macs are more than enough, my wife's cheap
Thinkpad can't handle both Studio and emulator.

~~~
dabber
May I ask which thinkpad you're referring to?

~~~
praneshp
T420, sorry for the delayed response, I had to get home to check.

~~~
dabber
Not a problem at all, thanks for getting back to me.

------
jonriv
!! To everyone : we are getting a lot of requests for testing, so keep on
submitting as we are adding new servers to the test pool. Thank you !!

